# Hello from a new IBS sufferer



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Firstly I'd like to say Hi, and introduce myself - my names Liz and I'm 17 from the UK. Finding this site has been a godsend. I'm in my last year at school and theres times when you think that you're the only one with a problem. I'm so glad that there are other people around to talk to, so I thought i'd say hi rather than being a lurker forever.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Ice, im 19 from London! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

Good to hear from you, im 17 and from Canada!


----------

